# 5 hp briggs missing when running



## mtwhitney supt (Feb 12, 2010)

i have a 5 hp briggs and straton thats missing while running . i have set the coil clearence to .06. i have tried turning the carb adjustment screw and nothing changes .it even runs when its closed . do i need to get a rebuild kit for the carb??? it seems to run a little smoother when i take the throttle a little below full . the rpms at max throttle is about 2900. any ideas where tro look next .any help i would be most thankfull for


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

i would try a new plug and be sure to check the gap, even if the plug is new they can still be bad. If that doesn't help try cleaning the jet in the carb really good. make sure your using fresh gas not gas that has been sitting for several weeks (3weeks+). If these cheap fixs don't work it may be the coil going bad which depending on how much a new goes for you might want o test it first before replaceing.


----------



## mtwhitney supt (Feb 12, 2010)

thanx for the quick reply . one thing i forgot to mention was yesterday when i finally got her running i sprayed wd around the seal on the tank where the carb mounted and the gasket where it mounted to the motor and it sputtered could that be a partial cause to my problem .? would a rebuild kit include those parts .


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

an air leak around the carb will usually make it rev up or down when sprayed with WD40, which means you got a crack or a bad gasket which needs replaced. For the missing it sounds like an electrical problem not an air leak problem. missing to me is it would be firing at the wrong time and it almost like a back fire. sputtering is just a ruff idle which could point to the crack or bad gasket around the carb. 

As for the rebuild kit i couldn't say. i work on hondas and some subraus on my job (rental tools). Someone else could tell you. usually carb rebuild kits just come with new o-rings, as for the gasket for the carb for the engine it may but its not likely. best bet is to post up the serial number of the engine and type number and maybe someone here can look that up for you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What's the model and type number of your engine. If it has a leaking diaphragm in the carburetor, then that could be your problem. Fuel that bypasses the metering circuit may be causing the engine to run too rich which can make an engine sputter. Take a look at the spark plug and see if it looks black and sooty. This will also account for the reason the engine continues to run when the adjustment screw on the carburetor is closed all the way.


----------



## mtwhitney supt (Feb 12, 2010)

yup the plug is black so its carb time i guess . thew motor is a 5hp brigg and stratton ic. i cant seem to find the serial number or model number where are they at . thanx so much for all your help:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mtwhitney supt said:


> yup the plug is black so its carb time i guess . thew motor is a 5hp brigg and stratton ic. i cant seem to find the serial number or model number where are they at . thanx so much for all your help:thumbsup:


They are usually stamped into the blower (starter) housing, either right above the spark plug or muffler area. Sometimes they are on a plate that is riveted to the housing.

Take a look at this link, it may help you find your numbers:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma.../index.aspx?manuType=Illustrated Parts Lists#


----------

